# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των Μεθάνων [Historic photos of Methana]

## Nicholas Peppas

Μεθανα στην δεκαετια 1930

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Methana 1930s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λουτροπολις Μεθανων

Αρθρο της 6ης Ιουλιου 1947

19470706 Methana.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια ομορφη φωτογραφια των Μεθανων με ενα πλοιο που το ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω τωρα. Μαλλον το *Εφφη * http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...65#post453765;_ Ellinis_ ποιο νομιζεις οτι ειναι;

Methana.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Mε αφορμή το ότι φέτος ο Δήμος Μεθάνων κλείνει 180 χρόνια ζωής, ας δούμε μία όμορφη φωτογραφία απ' τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή.

methana-old-628x407.jpg

Πηγή: Saronicmagazine.gr

----------

